# Continental X-King



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

While writing about the X-King in another thread this morning i thought this tire might as well deserve his own thread as does the RaceKing. So here's the Info i already posted elsewhere:

From what i understand the X-King 2,2" might have the same outer width than the RK 2,2" BUT that's measured at the outer knobs...so the X-King 2,2" is actually having a smaller volume/carcass than the high-praised RaceKing 2,2". If you want the same volume tire than the RK 2,2" you would have to get the 2,4" size !

I personally think it is the huge volume that makes the RK 2,2" shine. If you try out the smaller 2,0" size you can instantly tell it is nothing special. Only the huge volume size is. I might be proven wrong but my guess is that with the X-King we will have to look for the massive 2,4" size to get the same high volume tire.

A good move from Conti is the introduction of the RaceSport version - that's basically a tubeless-ready version of the supersonic tire with a airthight layer inside and a UST-like seal at the base. Sounds VERY promising for all those running sealant.

According Conti there is the follwing versions of the x-King (2,2"):
Wire 640g
Foldable 580g
RaceSport (Black Chili) 500g
Protection (Black Chili) 570g
UST 780g
29er 700g
Supersonic (Black Chili) 440g



x-King (2,4"):
Wire 700g
Foldable 640g
RaceSport (Black Chili) 560g
Protection (Black Chili) 630g
UST 840g
29er 760g
----> apparently NO Supersonic in this size !!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

It should have started with what this tire is looking for, what it is ecpected to do?

So far i think we can say the Conti RaceKing has made quite an impact with super high-volume, low rollingresistance, awesome grip and great comfort. Especially the 2,2" size with Black-Chili compound ( --->the Supersonic version) simply excells.

The only complaints some people had was the lack of sideknobs on the front. Some had the feeling that it could need a bit more bite in corners or in softer stuff.
Other complaints were it's weak and porous sidewalls which make it hard to get sealed for all those using sealant.

Well - Conti listened and now offers just that:
The X-King is designed to have more traction and there is also a tubeless-ready version (--->RaceSport version)

According to first german magazine tests this goal was greatly achieved.The X-King beats all the competiton and gets the vote for awesome grip combined with low rollingresistance...However the RaceKing is still faster rolling.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

nino said:


> awesome grip


since you already refer to the German mag test, why do you ignore the fact that in that test the RK was ranked last in "grip" (last of 13 race/tour tires)


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

cross post from the tire forum :

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=615682

Lots off pics. there.


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

And please do not forget to say, that a good test in a German mag is always a result of excessive advertising in that mag. A golden key can open any door.
It's better to wait for real reviews from real biker (so not from Nino).


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The X-King looks like an offspring of the Race King and the Black Chili version of the Vertical Pro, which are the two tires I have been switching between for drier and wetter conditions.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

checky said:


> And please do not forget to say, that a good test in a German mag is always a result of excessive advertising in that mag. A golden key can open any door.
> It's better to wait for real reviews from real biker (so not from Nino).


Well - i am the one that raves about the RaceKing....i haven't seen any X-Kings yet so i just forwarded some info i found. I do not sell any Conti tires nor am i sponsored in any way if it's that what you guys are referring to. I personally just love the RaceKing 2,2". We all know how some magazine tests work....i personally do not have the slightest grip-problem with my RKs except in slimy, sticky mud where every regular tire has some sort of problems as well.

I just tried to pass along some info.You can do with it what you like.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Comparing the shot from Jeff Kerkov's X-King post of that XK 2.4" in a Durin fork, it looks like the XK 2.4" carcass is about the same size as the RK 2.2


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

They do look good, RK2.2 rear user currently, but I need the 2.4 to be near Rubber Queen size for front use, shame they've switched to a different tape measure again 

Shame the 29er version won't be Black Chilli no doubt, that could replace the Ardent 2.4 29" on the front of the rigid which is slow rolling for what I use it for, but I need the volume.

Hmmmm Tyres!!


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

I would love to see how these X-King Race Sport or Protection versions compare to the Specialized Renegade Control 2Bliss...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

No grip....well - i had some sort of a grip problem just this afternoon. Not really the tire to blame though

By the way - the bike got already "cleaned" by hand before i took the pic...there has been at least another 20 lbs of mud plastered on it before.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

No 2.4 supersonic?? Boooo


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> No 2.4 supersonic?? Boooo


The Racesport is about the same weight as the MK 2.4 Supersonic and is Black Chili. Close enough for me... :thumbsup:


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

This is great news. I am hanging out to try the x-King 2,4" RaceSport (Black Chili) 560g as a front tyre. Its been an amazing wet winter here and whilst the RaceKing 2.2 Supersonic ran tubeless front has been astounding for such a fast rolling tyre, I have been using a spare set of 2.3" Vertical Pro kevlar bead Protections for the really sloppy stuff, but at 730g each they feel so heavy!


----------



## gvs_nz (Dec 13, 2009)

X king gets good rap in this review that quax posted.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=641312


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

and suddenly they're everywhere

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/08/18/new-continental-x-king-tires-leaked-thanks-to-topeak-ergon-team/

_
"An interesting note regarding running Conti tires tubeless: When talking with Brett at Hwy2, he said that while ammonia based tubeless sealants like Stan's, etc., will eventually eat away at butyl rubber tires like Continentals (among others), the tires' tread will wear out long before that happens, so you're perfectly fine running them tubeless."_


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

2.4 Racesport version looks like a winner to me, Black Chili and airthight layer inside.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

I think I'll stick with the mk 2.4 ss.


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

What category is the 29er X King? A racesport version would be good


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

Tricone said:


> What category is the 29er X King? A racesport version would be good


I'm not sure if there are any out even for testing yet... We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

i am excited about this and the mountain king II!

Race sport is definitely a god send too


----------



## tmc71 (Oct 6, 2009)

jdc5r said:


> i am excited about this and the mountain king II!
> 
> Race sport is definitely a god send too


+1 :thumbsup:

My RK SS are the best tires I've ridden, however pinch flats were killing me and grip wasn't that great on the front in softer conditions. Looking forward to going tubeless w/ the Race Sport version of X King


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

When will they make Supersonic 29ers....until then I will not even look at Conti.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...le/themes/mtb/cc_marathon/XKing/XKing_en.html

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...s_country/MountainKingII/MountainKing_en.html


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Mk v2 2.4 front and XK 2.2 ( bike won't fit a 2.4 sob!! ) rear ( 2.4 on the rigid maybe )


----------

